# FENDER TRIM/FLARES



## Nissan1988 (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi,

This is my first post here. this is a great site!

My truck, I bought it new in 1988, has given me no trouble since I bought it. I guess that is why I never looked a site like this up before. 

I just had it repainted and it looks like a brand new truck again. Monday it goes in for aa line-x bedliner to. Woot!

But I want to put some fender flares or trim on. I have looked through the web sites, but I would like to get some recommendations from you folks.

The rims and tires are wider than stock, so I was looking at the Bushwhacker flares, but $295 for 4 is steep I think.

I have not had any luck looking for Nissan 4x4 fender flares - stock ones. Would they be a bolt on to a 4x2?

What would you suggest?

Many thanks,

Tim in Olympia

Snapfish: Share Photo:Registration


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

yes the stock ones will fit on the 2wds. not sure if there is drilling involved but I have seen them on them.

try these as well...
https://www.4x4parts.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=605

or you can go to a junkyard.


----------



## Nissan1988 (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks DVD.

I am hoping to find some inexpensive generic fender trim. I have checked out all the local parts store. They have the stick on chrome body molding, but nothing so far for fender trim. I was looking for some L shaped molding.

Specifically to protect the edge of the new paint.

My guess it is the first place for chips. And the windows where they were taped.

I have to admit, those 4x4 flares look sharp.

Tim in Olympia.


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

I didn't realize they were so pricey. I wonder if some of the less expensive aftermarket ones might work okay.

Fender Flares at JC Whitney

I've had real good luck with mouldings and weatherstrips from JCW. Don't really know about their Fender Flares ...but if you can't find anything else reasonable. ???


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

I see used factory ones on eBay from time to time, reasonably priced but not cheap.


----------



## Nissan1988 (Aug 9, 2009)

Great ideas, thanks.

J C Whitney has what I was looking for.

The other day, I read like 30 pages of great ideas and how tos on the D21.

It is funny how good this little truck really is.

I know it was not posted right, but that snapfish link in msg 1, has a direct link to a picture of my truck. I just got the line-x in the bed - WOOT! it is sharp.

Now to replace the door handles with chrome ones and pop some trim on the wheel wells.

Many thanks,

Tim in Olympia


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the oem's run about $30ea
and if your going to use them on a 2wd, on the front fenders you have to start at the back of the fender and work your way forward, some trimming will be necessary where it meets the front valance. The rears will be no problem...


----------



## Nissan1988 (Aug 9, 2009)

Thank you ...


----------

